
PepsiCo to buy Rockstar Energy for $3.8B - hhs
https://nypost.com/2020/03/11/pepsico-to-buy-rockstar-energy-for-3-8-billion/
======
masonic
Fun fact: Rockstar founder Russ Weiner is the son of radio talkhost and author
Michael "Savage" Weiner.

